# Mechwarrior Living Legends reaktiviert!



## sal (3. November 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

die 2009 erschienene Mod fuer Crysis Wars (Crysis Warhead)

*Mechwarrior Living Legends*
wurde durch die Community wieder reaktiviert!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Will you be a living legend or a forgotten casualty?
> 
> MechWarrior:Living Legends (MWLL) is a total conversion modification for Crysis, MWLL is at its very core a mix between First Person Shooter and Simulation.
> This will be achieved through the use of a mixed arms massively multiplayer gaming experience where the player takes part in a battle using a variety of vehicles and weapons MWLL is using the concepts pioneered by the Battlefield  franchise and more recently Crysis, of a sandbox feel where you get to play what you want and how you want it. MWLL depicts the epic struggles between the two factions of Battletech The Clans and The Inner Sphere
> In the project we will be bringing some of the legends of MechWarrior back to life.






Aktuell laeuft MWLL mit Version 0.8 und bietet eine Menge fixes und balancing im Vergleich zur letzten "Offiziellen Version" aus 2013

ein paar Neuerungen:

 -Versions Updates eingespielt.
 -Gamespy Abschaltung umgangen
 -Balancing
 -"Crowded" Server
- Weekly Events (FR/SA)

Also da geht noch/wieder einiges!

Wer Mech's mag, MWO spielt oder schlicht Battletech fan ist, ist hier sehr gut aufgehoben!
Das Ganze ist komplett umsonst und kann direkt oder per Torrent geladen werden (6GB)


Download gibts hier:
MechWarrior: Living Legends Community Edition

Techsupport unter:
Discord




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

